# So anyone else got their 5 m old trained like this?



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:wild:


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

I am speechless- WOW!!! What a dog, truly amazing!!!!!! Bob


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

First of all, that puppy is gorgeous! :wub:

It's amazing too! Wow. I can't even teach my 11 month old puppy half of that stuff!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I really like some of Silvia Trkman's stuff- awesome!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Real nice! I like the demonstration of age-appropriate agility.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

prolly any GSD can do that at 5 months if owned by someone with no job and no life other than turning their dog into a circus monkey or a programmed robot. that person should work at seaworld or ringling bros and let the dog experience being a puppy. i strongly believe in training, but there is a line that when crossed, the training is solely for you to show off your robot on youtube and not in the best interest of the dog. kinda like the parent that forces their kids into spelling bees. let the kid be a kid and teach it what it needs to know, same with puppies.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Well it was OK would have been better if you blindfolded the dog. Just kidding! That was great" good dog and training" excellent job

Scar fish you can train a dog to do about anything" if you show the time everyday" you don't have to be unemployed! Bill

Stahl my boy!


----------



## CroMacster (Oct 23, 2013)

scarfish said:


> prolly any GSD can do that at 5 months if owned by someone with no job and no life other than turning their dog into a circus monkey or a programmed robot. that person should work at seaworld or ringling bros and let the dog experience being a puppy. i strongly believe in training, but there is a line that when crossed, the training is solely for you to show off your robot on youtube and not in the best interest of the dog. kinda like the parent that forces their kids into spelling bees. let the kid be a kid and teach it what it needs to know, same with puppies.


Yea, might as well set the dog free! Let it be a dog......are you kidding me? That dog appears to be having a blast! These dogs are born to work and this video show's the potential that these dogs have. It also shows the ability of the trainer.

The joke my trainer says often is, a mal isn't a mal if it doesn't have MR3 by it's 1st birthday.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

scarfish said:


> prolly any GSD can do that at 5 months if owned by someone with no job and no life other than turning their dog into a circus monkey or a programmed robot. that person should work at seaworld or ringling bros and let the dog experience being a puppy. i strongly believe in training, but there is a line that when crossed, the training is solely for you to show off your robot on youtube and not in the best interest of the dog. kinda like the parent that forces their kids into spelling bees. let the kid be a kid and teach it what it needs to know, same with puppies.


LOL are you serious? Nothing about this training is robotic- all very fun and rewarding for the dog to keep them active and learning and growing well. The dog is having a BLAST and it doesn't take all of your time to teach these behaviors. It takes consistency and knowledge in training the behaviors. 

I sense some jealously?


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Wow indeed! That pup is off to a great start.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol thats a Mal for you.

IPO 1 routine, and on the sleeve by 6 months.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

scarfish said:


> prolly any GSD can do that at 5 months if owned by someone with no job and no life other than turning their dog into a circus monkey or a programmed robot. that person should work at seaworld or ringling bros and let the dog experience being a puppy. i strongly believe in training, but there is a line that when crossed, the training is solely for you to show off your robot on youtube and not in the best interest of the dog. kinda like the parent that forces their kids into spelling bees. let the kid be a kid and teach it what it needs to know, same with puppies.


This puppy is a malinois and having the time of her life! There is nothing robotic about her actions. She is totally being a dog! Malinuts LOVE to work and are super biddable. What a great handler and puppy relationship. :wub:


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Amazing! And not robotic in the least bit - the dog is LOVING what it is doing.
On a side note, I have never seen a coated Mal before, she is very cute.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Amazing! Suddenly, my ADCH and NW1 dog seems very unaccomplished! 

MRL - is your puppy learning these things? 

Any idea how to teach the sideways walk over the cavalettis?


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Future Champion. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

scarfish said:


> prolly any GSD can do that at 5 months if owned by someone with no job and no life other than turning their dog into a circus monkey or a programmed robot. that person should work at seaworld or ringling bros and let the dog experience being a puppy. i strongly believe in training, but there is a line that when crossed, the training is solely for you to show off your robot on youtube and not in the best interest of the dog. kinda like the parent that forces their kids into spelling bees. let the kid be a kid and teach it what it needs to know, same with puppies.


Wow, that is offensive on so many levels. Why would you say "no job and no life"? And SeaWorld? If you can't tell that puppy is having an absolute blast, maybe you dog skills aren't quite what you think they are.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

scarfish said:


> prolly any GSD can do that at 5 months if owned by someone with no job and no life other than turning their dog into a circus monkey or a programmed robot. that person should work at seaworld or ringling bros and let the dog experience being a puppy. i strongly believe in training, but there is a line that when crossed, the training is solely for you to show off your robot on youtube and not in the best interest of the dog. kinda like the parent that forces their kids into spelling bees. let the kid be a kid and teach it what it needs to know, same with puppies.


Aka my dog can't come close to doing this. 

Aka I just post videos of my dogs running around because that's all they know


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

scarfish said:


> prolly any GSD can do that at 5 months if owned by someone with no job and no life other than turning their dog into a circus monkey or a programmed robot. that person should work at seaworld or ringling bros and let the dog experience being a puppy. i strongly believe in training, but there is a line that when crossed, the training is solely for you to show off your robot on youtube and not in the best interest of the dog. kinda like the parent that forces their kids into spelling bees. let the kid be a kid and teach it what it needs to know, same with puppies.


I started to get the feeling that they were training the dog to do the kinds of stuff Jumpy was doing in his U-tube. Both Jumpy and this dog are having a great time though.

Time with the owner for GSDs anyway (don't have any reference for mals) is better than chopped liver. They love training, if the training is good -- lots of praise, and dogs don't object to treats as well. 

I liked that they were not doing jumps in the agility and just training the tunnels and directions, and possibly various footing.

If we know our dog can be a superstar, and our dog hasn't yet had the opportunity to be a superstar, because we haven't gotten off the computer and out there with the dog, I can understand the twinge of guilt along with the bit of jealousy to see a dog that does have a great relationship with their owner, and is a superstar.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Awesome video, it looked like so much fun, I'm stuck at work and it made me want to go train lol! I don't think I saw that puppy stop wagging his tail once!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

scarfish said:


> let the kid be a kid and teach it what it needs to know, same with puppies.


What is it with all the kid/dog comparisons on this board lately......dogs aren't kids......THEY'RE DOGS.......

What a cracker of a pup ........very impressive.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Just to clarify, the dog is a Belgian Tervuren. That is why it looks a bit different. Fantastic training and commitment.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> Just to clarify, the dog is a Belgian Tervuren. That is why it looks a bit different. Fantastic training and commitment.


Are the Tervs as crazy as their Mal cousins?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Are the Tervs as crazy as their Mal cousins? 

As I understand it, YES.


----------



## BePrepared (May 16, 2014)

That is the most amazing training i've ever seen in a pup. Wonderfully done. I have just learned some things to work on


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm amazed! This dog is having a great time and is so bonded with the handler. I know I'm jealous.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> *MRL - is your puppy learning these things? *


I wish!!!


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

Pups at this age are eager to learn, work and play. There is no such thing as starting training to early....... 

These people and their dog have much to be proud of, you can tell the dog is having a blast.

The average dog is only limited by the drive of it's owner, I know a lot of us fall short here.

We are just beginning to scratch the surface of what dogs are capable of.

Check out this video. 

*



**

There are many more examples on youtube that will amaze you. *


----------

